# Paid after layoff



## dariuscork (20 Nov 2008)

Was called back to work after a 4 week layoff and lo and behold I got paid the same week by employer to the tune of approx one and a half weeks wages,now I dont want to ask employer about it as I am strapped for cash, any ideas on why I got it???


----------



## Purple (20 Nov 2008)

dariuscork said:


> Was called back to work after a 4 week layoff and lo and behold I got paid the same week by employer to the tune of approx one and a half weeks wages,now I dont want to ask employer about it as I am strapped for cash, any ideas on why I got it???



clerical error... it's not your money; pay it back.


----------



## dariuscork (20 Nov 2008)

Your not serious are you?


----------



## Nutso (20 Nov 2008)

Are you a PAYE employee?  If so then it's probably a refund of tax overpaid due to you being on lay off for four weeks.  It would show up as a tax refund on your payslip, if you got one.


----------



## sam h (20 Nov 2008)

Could you be due hoiliday pay or maybe tax rebate?  Better to find out before you spend it, if it's not yours....you will have to repay it.


----------



## Tetragon (20 Nov 2008)

your 4 week layoff ..... perhaps they decided to call some of it holiday time?

Best to check rather than spend.


----------



## Purple (20 Nov 2008)

dariuscork said:


> Your not serious are you?


No, what was I thinking! If it truns out that it's not yours just go ahead and steal it, sure what's wrong with that eh?


----------



## FutureProof (21 Nov 2008)

could be holiday pay or rebait


----------



## dariuscork (21 Nov 2008)

Dunno but will find out next week,payroll closed today so I coiuld not enquire,think I will have a great weekend!!!!!Thanks for all replies.


----------



## PaddyW (22 Nov 2008)

If you're out of work you'd be much better off saving it rather than blowing it on the weekend!


----------

